# Hi. Upgrading from a Nespresso



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All. I was considering upgrading from my Nespresso magicmix. Any advice on what would by worry it?

I was think of the Aldi one, but the other thread stopped that.

Perhaps a classic?


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

With a modified De'Longhi KG79?


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

There is Gaggia Clasic on Gumtree for £85. Seems reasonable as printed logo so think that means it's an older pre 2015


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Btw this is for weekend capuccinos.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Skip the de longhi, get a classic in good condition and pair it with a decent grinder (c.£150) .


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks @Rakesh. Which grinder would you suggest?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Badgerman said:


> Thanks @Rakesh. Which grinder would you suggest?


Some sort of used 64mm commercial, a mazzer sj or equivalent.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

all classics are repairable - all parts available - all knowledge of how to fix them is on the forum and as @Rakesh says get a 64mm ex commercial. macap, compak, rossi, mazzer, nouvo simoneli .


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@Badgerman now you have enough posts to see the for sale section, there's a refurbished Gaggia Classic for £150 from Mark @gaggiamanualservice.com who does these all the time and knows what he's doing. Wand already modded for decent milk foaming and it's the going rate. I had one (admittedly with a PID on the side) and it's a good way to get real espresso with minimum outlay and hassle. You still have to temperature surf as with any SBDU but to minimise that you need a big and expensive machine.

With a reasonable grinder, proper basket and fresh coffee, you'll be amazed at how much more flavour you'll get compared to Nespresso, once you get the hang of it.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=41382


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks all. I managed to get an original Italian made Gaggia with 1425watts. So think that's good with 3 solenoids pre Philips ?

Will give it a good clean. Just need to sort a grinder.


----------



## Gaz| (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm in the same situation myself.. interested in which grinder you went for and how it compares? Cheers


----------

